# Minor races 2022 *Spoilers*



## rich p (11 Jan 2022)

First of the year...

...Mark Stewart holds on for the GC after winning the Queen Stage yesterday. Beating, amongst others I've never heard of, George Bennett. Chapeau, as they say in NZ
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-wellington/2022/stage-5-gc


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jan 2022)

Lucas Plapp wins the Aussie road nats.A lot of young riders at Ineos coming through by the looks of it.

View: https://twitter.com/CyclingCentral/status/1482597645411823616?t=_zGpbZxEVvO9Lmjrl76B3w&s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Jan 2022)

CX World Champs this weekend. 

Zoë Backstedt currently way out in front in the junior race.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jan 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> CX World Champs this weekend.
> 
> Zoë Backstedt currently way out in front in the junior race.



She crushed it!! What a girl.


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Jan 2022)

Elite women's race. 

Brand has destroyed the field within 1 lap. Only Vos can stay with her.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2022)

Just watched Pidcock take gold and the rainbow stripes at the cx world champs.
To say he made that look easy is a bit of a understatement 😁


----------



## bitsandbobs (31 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Just watched Pidcock take gold and the rainbow stripes at the cx world champs.
> To say he made that look easy is a bit of a understatement 😁



Smart racing from Pidcock. The Belgian tactics (well the Pauwels Sauces guys at least) seemed to be to try and block him and then have one of them escape. He never let it happen though and once he went on lap 5 it was pretty much over. To be honest, it was a bit of a boring parcours and favoured the riders with proper road pedigree (Vos, Brand and Pidcock).


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2022)

Saudi Tour today.
Race of the sandy balls.
Valencia tomorrow


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> She crushed it!! What a girl.



Saw a report in the Belgian press this morning that the team Backstedt rides for may be taken over by Quickstep (currently, it's part of Wanty-Gobert). The team got a second gold with Wyseure in the mens u23.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2022)

Caleb Ewan takes the stage in Saudi, beating amongst others, Gaviria and Groenewegen


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Caleb Ewan takes the stage in Saudi, beating amongst others, Gaviria and Groenewegen


I might watch it later for the scenery 😁


----------



## DCLane (1 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I might watch it later for the scenery 😁



There wasn't much coverage - I could only get the last 20 seconds.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Feb 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Saw a report in the Belgian press this morning that the team Backstedt rides for may be taken over by Quickstep (currently, it's part of Wanty-Gobert). The team got a second gold with Wyseure in the mens u23.


Does that mean the poor girl would ride for Lefevere????


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Does that mean the poor girl would ride for Lefevere????



Yes and no, reports suggest that the team will be under the quickstep umbrella but as a separate entity/sub-team, if that makes sense. This is tied into Quentin Herman’s future somehow, Others who actually read beyond headlines will be able to tell you more!


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> There wasn't much coverage - I could only get the last 20 seconds.


An uphill finish today and hopefully some better coverage than the last 100 m


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2022)

Five day Spanish road race starts today,think it's on GCN at 3.After you've got over the excitement of sand dunes @rich p 
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...tacked-volta-a-la-comunitat-valenciana-field/


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> There wasn't much coverage - I could only get the last 20 seconds.


Mostly recorded and mixed later like some crap British races, it seems. Includes some riders crashing into the scenery:

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fyVh_faM2Ys


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2022)

Another 5 day French road race starts today with a decent line up including Carapaz and the return of Pinot ! 
Not sure there's any coverage of this on tv though.
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...dline-classy-field-at-the-etoile-de-besseges/


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2022)

Santiago Buitrago Bahrain takes Stage 2 in Saudi....first pro win.


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2022)

Remco Evenpoel takes the first stage in Volta a la Comunitat Valenciana and opens the account with the first win for quickstep this year


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2022)

Remco sprinted away from the field and TTed home for the win.
He divides opinion slightly, but what a talent


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> but what a talent


No denying that the way he rode away from the pack today


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2022)

Once he gets half a wheel on you that's it ! Can anyone match his acceleration when he goes ?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2022)

First bet of the season....I feel money coming my way 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2022)

Just caught the last 20k of the Tour of Valencia.Queen stage and didn't dissapoint.Great stage win for Vlasov that takes him to the overall lead aswell.


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2022)

Got to agree, it was a good stage and well deserved win for vlasov


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Just caught the last 20k of the Tour of Valencia.Queen stage and didn't dissapoint.Great stage win for Vlasov that takes him to the overall lead aswell.


Your boy done good Adam!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Your boy done good Adam!


Certainly looked classy on that climb.I do hope he can keep that form for a while.
Remco....pah ! 😁


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Remco....pah !


Over-rated!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Over-rated!


Sh1t on gravel...🙄


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sh1t on gravel...🙄




I never saw him do that  is he related to dumpmoulin


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2022)

Groenewegen wins the last stage of the Tour of the Quarry with Dan Maclay in second. Dan has been a bit absent the last couple of years.
And, van Gils shows the rest a clean pair of heels...


----------



## roadrash (6 Feb 2022)

Fabio Jakobson takes the final stage for quickstep, vlasov for the GC


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2022)

Every time he wins it's more and more unlikely that Cav gets into the TdF team


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2022)

Some good news for Bernal.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1490372348872167430?t=Nm5V-1LEfwWr7gj5kXu7ug&s=19


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2022)

Cav to make his seasonal debut on Thursday in Oman.
Demare and Gaviria look to be the main sprint opposition


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2022)

Gaviria takes the stage in Oman ahead of Cav.

View: https://twitter.com/tourofoman/status/1491739471917760513?t=IpfrVZDAJBNZQVu3QDNnvQ&s=19


----------



## Cathryn (10 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Gaviria takes the stage in Oman ahead of Cav.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/tourofoman/status/1491739471917760513?t=IpfrVZDAJBNZQVu3QDNnvQ&s=19




That's not good.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> That's not good.


Tommorows another day.....for sprinters that is !


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Tommorows another day.....for sprinters that is !


And so it is! As Cav takes the stage and the jersey.
Up to 157 career wins - one behind Greipel and two behind Sean Kelly


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> And so it is! As Cav takes the stage and the jersey.
> Up to 157 career wins - one behind Greipel and two behind Sean Kelly


I'd of backed him but bad odds....favourite for the stage.


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2022)

And Viviani wins the stage for Ineos in Provence.

For a flat stage ending with a sprint, I'd recommend watching the last 5km at least.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> And Viviani wins the stage for Ineos in Provence.
> 
> For a flat stage ending with a sprint, I'd recommend watching the last 5km at least.


Loved the finale of that stage....how many times do you think Ineos changed their plans there lol....
One things for sure you don't want to glance back when Ganna is on your wheel 🙄


----------



## matticus (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> And so it is! As Cav takes the stage and the jersey.
> Up to 157 career wins - one behind Greipel and two behind Sean Kelly



View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/1492084309997588500?t=3KnPpjxxez7D_uDYxG_gmw&s=19


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2022)

I don't know why I'm torturing myself even thinking about the numpty but I have bad news...

...I strongly supect that the cycling idiot commentator, CK, will be back to hurt our ears and senses when he's finished cocking up the speed-skating in Beijing. 

I'm going for a lie down now and gonna phone my therapist...


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> I don't know why I'm torturing myself even thinking about the numpty but I have bad news...
> 
> ...I strongly supect that the cycling idiot commentator, CK, will be back to hurt our ears and senses when he's finished cocking up the speed-skating in Beijing.
> 
> I'm going for a lie down now and gonna phone my therapist...


Breath.....I'm counting down the days till he returns with his magic.
Here's a teaser if you can't wait that long @rich p 

View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/1492095753203945506?t=xg3uDvfzX-BOFSQhr2BMhw&s=19


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Breath.....I'm counting down the days till he returns with his magic.
> Here's a teaser if you can't wait that long @rich p
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/1492095753203945506?t=xg3uDvfzX-BOFSQhr2BMhw&s=19



Accidental Partridge - love it!


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2022)

The real season begins...


View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1492234507910529034?s=20&t=PDXxe7ILwo6mOVvdBmMKIw


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2022)

Nairo takes the final stage and the overall win at the Tour de la Provence.Pretty impressive stage win dropped Allaphillipe on the climb.
On his day Nairo is one of the best climbers there is....just seems like that day isn't too often when it counts.Allways class to watch when it is though 😁


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Nairo takes the final stage and the overall win at the Tour de la Provence.Pretty impressive stage win dropped Allaphillipe on the climb.
> On his day Nairo is one of the best climbers there is....just seems like that day isn't too often when it counts.Allways class to watch when it is though 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2022)

Ganna ended up being DQd for a illegal bike change ! Feel for him after the monster few days he had !


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2022)

when Nairo's on form hes a real class act, it just doesnt happen a lot, shame as he had so much promise, dont think movistar did him any good


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ganna ended up being DQd for a illegal bike change ! Feel for him after the monster few days he had !


can't like that post


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2022)

roadrash said:


> when Nairo's on form hes a real class act, it just doesnt happen a lot, shame as he had so much promise, dont think movistar did him any good


Sorry Gaz this is me and you officially being TOLD ! 

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1492918452113362944?t=fAhvSORH_M2cI_MG7HmtfQ&s=19


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2022)

Ha Ha..I consider myself told , still stand by what i said though


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2022)

@Adam4868 I have just finished re-reading sean kellys book , The Hunger, its easy to forget just how many wins he had , 193 wins as a pro and 9 monuments.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2022)

roadrash said:


> @Adam4868 I have just finished re-reading sean kellys book , The Hunger, its easy to forget just how many wins he had , 193 wins as a pro and 9 monuments.


Love King Kelly,quiet man off the bike but a beast on it !


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Love King Kelly,quiet man off the bike but a beast on it !


Me too as long as he's not having to commentate with that twat ...


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2022)

Lutsenko wins the ClassicaJaen.Brutal course with plenty of gravel sections 
Fourth place for Connor Swift 😁


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Lutsenko wins the ClassicaJaen.Brutal course with plenty of gravel sections
> Fourth place for Connor Swift 😁
> View attachment 631004


Conor Swift has a decent result elsewhere last week. Besseges perhaps?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Conor Swift has a decent result elsewhere last week. Besseges perhaps?


Think he has a top 10 place on one of the stages...Maybe the one Coquard won ?
Seventh/Eigth overall if I remember right.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2022)

Time to dust off your Wanty shirt @Dogtrousers ...
Jan Hirt takes the overall win at Oman with Masnada and Rui Costa in second and third place.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Feb 2022)

Volta ao Algarve: Jacobsen wins stage 1
Looking good so far this year ?


----------



## matticus (16 Feb 2022)

https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/FLvDP3QWUAIS-wk.mp4


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Volta ao Algarve: Jacobsen wins stage 1
> Looking good so far this year ?


Yep, top sprinter at the mo. Cav can offer to be his lead out man in the Tour


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Feb 2022)

Gaudi takes stage 2 at Algarve...crash/touch of pedals for Higuta and Foss.Third place for Ethan Hayter.

View: https://twitter.com/wcsbike/status/1494372029331607558?t=lFXkg0mHve2isxSF7w6hEg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Yep, top sprinter at the mo. Cav can offer to be his lead out man in the Tour


UAE tour starts this Sunday with 3 or 4 sprint stages.Gaviria is out as tested positive for Covid.That leaves Cav,Groenewegen,Bennet and Vivianni.😂


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> UAE tour starts this Sunday with 3 or 4 sprint stages.Gaviria is out as tested positive for Covid.That leaves Cav,Groenewegen,Bennet and Vivianni.😂


That'll be a good test!


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Gaudi takes stage 2 at Algarve...crash/touch of pedals for Higuta and Foss.Third place for Ethan Hayter.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/wcsbike/status/1494372029331607558?t=lFXkg0mHve2isxSF7w6hEg&s=19



I watched it live and it was a strangely muted climb. You'd have expected Hayter and Martinez to be better but maybe they're building for future races.
I did that climb on holiday a few years back - I think my Strava KOM may have gone now...


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> I did that climb on holiday a few years back - I think my Strava KOM may have gone now...


Plus you did it in a hire car....


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2022)

Super opportunist win by Magnus Sheffield in thge Ruta del Sol today. Took advantage of a snarl up on a corner and rode away to hold on.
He's only 19
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/ruta-del-sol/2022/stage-3


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Feb 2022)

Jakobsen wins the third stage of Volta Algarve...easily beat Coquard and Merlier from a fair way out.I thought he'd gone too early,but what do I know ! 
Its only February and he's got 4 wins under his belt.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Feb 2022)

Time trial coverage in Algarve today was absolutely atrocious.

Roads I ride a lot and would like to have seen more than the first mile and final 300 yards.

The steep climb halfway through barely got a camera lens on it!

I guess after today that will be another 140 riders above me on the segments 😀

Edit. Just checked out the hill on Strava, my PB 8.44, Remco Evenepoel did it yesterday in 3.20!!!


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2022)

well how exiting is the first day of the UAE TOUR....... who the feck thought this was a good idea


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2022)

jasper Philipsen takes the win of the most boring stage ever


----------



## Chislenko (20 Feb 2022)

roadrash said:


> well how exiting is the first day of the UAE TOUR....... who the feck thought this was a good idea



I think I watched it once and gave up, is it the one where they spend all day on the motorway and the "mountains" are the off ramps?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2022)

Nairoman takes the final stage and overall win at the Tour des Alpes.
Make the most of the in form Nairo before he hibernates going into the Grand Tours 😁
Final GC.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2022)

roadrash said:


> jasper Philipsen takes the win of the most boring stage ever


Sort of stage that needs squeezing into 30 seconds at most...
Just in case @rich p nodded heres the finish with the master on the mic 😍

View: https://twitter.com/Noticiclismo1/status/1495383796111360000?t=IyrIcJNiBMddlcUF8vPUrw&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2022)

Cav takes stage two at UAE tour ! Up against some stiff competition aswell.


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sort of stage that needs squeezing into 30 seconds at most...
> Just in case @rich p nodded heres the finish with the master on the mic 😍
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Noticiclismo1/status/1495383796111360000?t=IyrIcJNiBMddlcUF8vPUrw&s=19



The Chump is back!

And so is the Champ, as Cav takes stage 2 with a tough long sprint


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2022)

Ganna pipped in the UAE TT by Bisegger.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Ganna pipped in the UAE TT by Bisegger.


Seven seconds....what the f@#@ ! He's past it ! 
Pogacar looked good 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Ganna pipped in the UAE TT by Bisegger.


Only caught some highlights but Yates did a good TT.Hopefully he can give Pog a run for his money ?


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Only caught some highlights but Yates did a good TT.Hopefully he can give Pog a run for his money ?


Yes, hopefully Adam has improved his TT. Bit of a lumpier stage tomorrow


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Only caught some highlights but Yates did a good TT.Hopefully he can give Pog a run for his money ?



it would be good to see , lets hope so


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Yes, hopefully Adam has improved his TT. Bit of a lumpier stage tomorrow


 Pogacar gets his first victory of the season on stage four ! Yates and Vlasov couldn't match him in the end.Chapeau to Ganna who tortured himself and lost the GC lead by only 2 sec to Pog who is the leader overall by 2 seconds 😁
Day off work....how I miss laying on the couch watching cycling when nobody's at home !


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2022)

Ganna continues to amaze us!

I was hoping Yates or Vlasov would beat Pog but he always seems to have something left!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Ganna continues to amaze us!
> 
> I was hoping Yates or Vlasov would beat Pog but he always seems to have something left!


He had plenty left today ! 

View: https://twitter.com/DanDeakins/status/1496467231697510400?t=P_eZBEu_WjhErJ8Irs343Q&s=19

Plapp looked good today aswell.


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2022)

Phillipson looking strong again in UAE but Groenewegen and Demare were off the pace. 
Bennett isn't producing as much these days yet in his new team.
It's a good field of sprinters around at the moment with no clear top man apart from maybe Jacobson.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Phillipson looking strong again in UAE but Groenewegen and Demare were off the pace.
> Bennett isn't producing as much these days yet in his new team.
> It's a good field of sprinters around at the moment with no clear top man apart from maybe Jacobson.


Thought he looked ok Sam B ? Third isn't too bad early in the season.. getting used to his lead out 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2022)

Forgot this race started today.
Magnus Cort won the opening stage of Gran Camino,.Giovanni Lonardi 2nd and Alejandro Valverde 3rd.


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Thought he looked ok Sam B ? Third isn't too bad early in the season.. getting used to his lead out 😁


Yeah, I expect you're right. He had such a non-season last year, I was hoping he'd hit the ground running.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Yeah, I expect you're right. He had such a non-season last year, I was hoping he'd hit the ground running.


Don't want to jinx him ! But he had the speed....more about his timing I think.Bit over enthusiastic lol.

View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1496905226649051142?t=f6OqSeyvDuY3zkPDmDOOmg&s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Feb 2022)

Finally, the proper stuff begins this weekend! 

Looking forward to QS making their usual arse of it at Omloop.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Finally, the proper stuff begins this weekend!
> 
> Looking forward to QS making their usual arse of it at Omloop.



Shall I start a thread titled Classics? 
Because there not really minor races...and because I get excited bat starting threads 😁


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Shall I start a thread titled Classics?
> Because there not really minor races...and because I get excited bat starting threads 😁



On top of it already!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2022)

In other news Michael Woods wins stage 2 of the Gran Camiño.Looked a brutal climb 30%


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> On top of it already!


Not liking that....you've just "pissed on my parade" 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2022)

Late to catching up on the racing yesterday.
Great effort by Adam Yates at the UAE tour but Pogacar showing just how strong he is to take the stage and the win.
Brandon McNulty taking a great win at the French classic Faun Ardeche.Went with 25k to go against some good competition and managed to win by 45 seconds.
He's had some good results this year allready.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2022)

First race back after hip surgery....must of worked ! 

View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1505583717842051074?t=AAYy0O3IMt-5SrXDSwPKDQ&s=19


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2022)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/settimana-internazionale-coppi-e-bartali/2022/gc

Eddie Dunbar and Ben Tullet took the 1-2 in the Coppi e Bartoli the other day, with Simon Carr in 4th


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Apr 2022)

Basque Country results from today's TT.





Fancied G for a top 3 finish ☹️


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Warren Barguil wins Stage 5 of Tirreno-Adriatico....let that sink in a while


Barguil won the Gran Premio Miguel Indurain on Saturday. 

A French winner of le Tour this year. Sorry Pog 

Wibble


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2022)

Pello Bilbao wins stage three at Tour of Basque.Allaphillipe in second and Vlasof in third.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2022)

Dani Martinez wins Stage 4 of Tour of Basque.Close with an uphill finish beating Alaphilippe by the width of a tyre!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2022)

Guessing nobody's watching Basque race....your missing a great race if not ! 
Carlos Rodriguez took his first pro win in stage 5 today for Ineos.Great tactics today with Danny Martinez coming in second place.Puts Evenepoel the top spot with Danny Martinez a couple of seconds behind ! Roglic dropped back in the leader board to I think seventh.
All to play for !


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Guessing nobody's watching Basque race....your missing a great race if not !
> Carlos Rodriguez took his first pro win in stage 5 today for Ineos.Great tactics today with Danny Martinez coming in second place.Puts Evenepoel the top spot with Danny Martinez a couple of seconds behind ! Roglic dropped back in the leader board to I think seventh.
> All to play for !


I catch up on the highlights if... 
.. I'm allowed


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Apr 2022)

Horrible crash for Milan Vader.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Horrible crash for Milan Vader.



View: https://twitter.com/Domestique___/status/1512513599280930822?t=gOMNEBQ0xqgVV1P8XxaISA&s=19

The latest update today is he's stable.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2022)

What a last stage in Basque today ! Definitely best race I've seen this year so far.Izzagire wins the final stage after taking a fall on the final ascent,jumping back on and winning stage ! Vlasov in second and Soler in third.
Danny Martinez takes the overall win !


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> What a last stage in Basque today ! Definitely best race I've seen this year so far.Izzagire wins the final stage after taking a fall on the final ascent,jumping back on and winning stage ! Vlasov in second and Soler in third.
> Danny Martinez takes the overall win !



There has been high quality racing all week, but as @Adam4868 says today was the best of the lot. I started trying to get the highlights down but there was just too much going on. Martinez looked very impressive. Remco a bit short on the really steep climbs and Roglic not really at the races after the first day time trial. Catch the highlights if you can!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> There has been high quality racing all week, but as @Adam4868 says today was the best of the lot. I started trying to get the highlights down but there was just too much going on. Martinez looked very impressive. Remco a bit short on the really steep climbs and Roglic not really at the races after the first day time trial. Catch the highlights if you can!


To only lose 20 odd seconds on the final climb was pretty impressive for Remco I thought.No teamates with him either.
I thought on the whole though Ineos were pretty impressive,got some great talent coming through.I really don't want to jinx him but Thomas looked good all week ?


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> To only lose 20 odd seconds on the final climb was pretty impressive for Remco I thought.No teamates with him either.
> I thought on the whole though Ineos were pretty impressive,got some great talent coming through.I really don't want to jinx him but Thomas looked good all week ?


Did he? Glad to hear you say that because it's not obvious from reading the bare results. Is he on track for a decent showing at the Tour? He's not doing the Giro is he?


----------



## Chislenko (10 Apr 2022)

Unfortunately where I am at present there was no TV coverage so I have a missed a Cofidis rider winning the stage and coming second overall 😟

These instances don't happen all that often!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> Did he? Glad to hear you say that because it's not obvious from reading the bare results. Is he on track for a decent showing at the Tour? He's not doing the Giro is he?


Remco isn't riding the Tour I don't think.Did Lefevere not say he's too young ! Has to do the Giro first lol.
As for G I'm guessing there going to go with a Martinez/Yates joint leader thing.But hey you never know,he wasnt the leader when he won it 😁


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> To only lose 20 odd seconds on the final climb was pretty impressive for Remco I thought.No teamates with him either.
> I thought on the whole though Ineos were pretty impressive,got some great talent coming through.I really don't want to jinx him but Thomas looked good all week ?



On Remco, yes but, he was only with the lead group because Martinez got caught up in a crash and fell back and so he and Remco basically did a two up to get back to the leaders. Don’t get me wrong, he is hugely impressive but he’ll need to find a bit more if he is not to drop time on summit finishes in the Giro.


----------



## Chislenko (10 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> On Remco, yes but, he was only with the lead group because Martinez got caught up in a crash and fell back and so he and Remco basically did a two up to get back to the leaders. Don’t get me wrong, he is hugely impressive but he’ll need to find a bit more if he is not to drop time on summit finishes in the Giro.




Crash, what crash, Jon got knocked off, remounted and won the stage!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

The Basque race was _fantastic_! 

It was also the first time watching the race that I fancied cycling there (great weather every day) as opposed to '_remind me never to go on a cycling holiday there_' (foul weather every day).


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Crash, what crash, Jon got knocked off, remounted and won the stage!!!!



Mas and the other Movistar rider who had been in the leading group went down around 30km (?) from the finish. Martinez was behind them and got tangled up.


----------



## Chislenko (11 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Mas and the other Movistar rider who had been in the leading group went down around 30km (?) from the finish. Martinez was behind them and got tangled up.



Yes I know, just bigging up a Cofidis rider as I don't get many opportunities 😊😊

It's a bit like supporting a rubbish football team you get very few moments of glory so you have to make the most of them !


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Apr 2022)

@Chislenko 

View: https://twitter.com/raulbanqueri/status/1513539071917895681?t=qKiwA1RelPjOOu6JjLXFWA&s=19

and breath.....


----------



## Chislenko (11 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> @Chislenko
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/raulbanqueri/status/1513539071917895681?t=qKiwA1RelPjOOu6JjLXFWA&s=19
> 
> and breath.....




It's a shame it's not just based on 2022, Cofidis are mid table in that one Adam 🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> It's a shame it's not just based on 2022, Cofidis are mid table in that one Adam 🙂


Might aswell go back to 2011....a vintage year


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Apr 2022)

Dylan Teuns takes the win at Fleche Wallone...beats Valverde who came in second phew,and Vlasov who saved my betting account into third.
Over in the womans race Cavalli beat Van Vleuten to take the win with Vollering in third place.


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Dylan Teuns takes the win at Fleche Wallone...beats Valverde who came in second phew,and Vlasov who saved my betting account into third.
> Over in the womans race Cavalli beat Van Vleuten to take the win with Vollering in third place.



Only managed to watch the end of the womens race. Cavalli looked great. If shes riding LBL, shes gotta be favourite. 

Hoping Vollering comes good for LBL. I occasionally ride past her parents hydrangea nursery.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Hoping Vollering comes good for LBL. I occasionally ride past her parents hydrangea nursery.


 That's quite an impressive claim to fame


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's quite an impressive claim to fame



 Gotta cheer on the locals!

My even more impressive claim to cycling fame is that my younger daughter races against the younger sister of Sven Nys' son's girlfriend!


----------



## matticus (21 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> my younger daughter races against the younger sister of Sven Nys' son's girlfriend!



Double 

Can anyone beat that??


----------



## mjr (21 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> Double
> 
> Can anyone beat that??


I once stood next to a lifesize cardboard cutout of Jelle Wallays next to the toilets in a bar in Staden? 🤡🍺🚻😄


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2022)

Class stage of the T of the Alps so far. Geau Thibaut...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2022)

I went to school with a bloke who went on to play a handful of times for the England Rugby team. He was older than me and I didn't know him, but my dad knew his dad.


----------



## matticus (22 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> Class stage of the T of the Alps so far. Geau Thibaut...



Cycling twitter is brimming over with love for Pinot this week! (1007 days since a win?) Must be the goats.


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2022)

Bardet nicks the GC off Bilbao and Pinot wins the stage.
Vive la France!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> Cycling twitter is brimming over with love for Pinot this week! (1007 days since a win?) Must be the goats.


Who doesn't love the ongoing french drama "The Tradegy of Pinot".....
Yesterday was tears..

View: https://twitter.com/Tourof_TheAlps/status/1517177158388658181?t=qFB9FqyBL4oshdbJ2KtRlw&s=19

Todays episode was joy...I think 😁

View: https://twitter.com/yoyoloby/status/1517524815866961921?t=WmcdHxWYS6TYo9a6AJHVuA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Apr 2022)

Ethan Hayter wins the prologue of Tour deRomandie av speed of 52 km/h ! Beating Rohan Dennis and Felix Grossschartner for his first WT victory.
Top ten


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2022)

Anyone watching Romandie ? Good finish to the stage yesterday.Rohan Dennis got caught literally on the line by Teuns for the stage.I can't believe he didn't hang on ! 
Hayter crashed 14k out,finished the stage so seemed ok.Shame as I think he would of smashed that final climb.

View: https://youtu.be/YkoQ2NYfu4U


----------



## Domus (28 Apr 2022)

Maybe this will change Hayter's habit of riding at the back. Would have served him better to sit on G's wheel.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2022)

Domus said:


> Maybe this will change Hayter's habit of riding at the back. Would have served him better to sit on G's wheel.


I've never noticed it as a habit ? Or him crashing more than others.
I'd say it's more dangerous to sit on Gs wheel 😁


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I've never noticed it as a habit ? Or him crashing more than others.
> I'd say it's more dangerous to sit on Gs wheel 😁





rich p said:


> WTF is Hayter playing at? Why does he ride so far back?



I've complained about Hayter riding at the back on here before. It's not like he's trying to do a Steve Cummings, he's the race leader and his team are smashing it at the front for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> I've complained about Hayter riding at the back on here before. It's not like he's trying to do a Steve Cummings, he's the race leader and his team are smashing it at the front for him.


He's obviously confident he's got the power to come through ? I've never really noticed it.Judge him on his results ? Some riders prefer it maybe.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He's obviously confident he's got the power to come through ? I've never really noticed it.Judge him on his results ? Some riders prefer it maybe.



He does okay, you're right!
But there are so many crashes these days that he's going to get caught out every now and again. 
Geraint for the overall?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> He does okay, you're right!
> But there are so many crashes these days that he's going to get caught out every now and again.
> Geraint for the overall?


G ! Your still jetlagged 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2022)

Didn't know G got a 20 s penalty for the late bidon yesterday ! Fecking soigneur/teams fault for giving him it....think it was with 19 to go 🙄 
I doubt he even knew.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2022)

And Hayter wins the sprint in S3


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2022)

Class ride by Magnus Sheffield for Hayter to take the win !


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2022)

Hayters first three stages....
First
Last
First.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2022)

Paddy Bevin wins Stage 3 of the Tour de Romandie,with Hayter in second and Rohan Dennis in third and still the overall leader


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2022)

Over in Spain, Simon Yates won today the first stage of vueltasturias.Dropped everyone on the final climb.
Not really a star studded line up to be fair.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2022)

Sergio Higuita takes the stage win in Romandie yesterday with teamate Vlasov in second.Bit of a odd one as I'd have though he'd of gifted the stage to Vlasov for the bonus points ? Just hope it's not closer than 4seconds for the win today 😁
Can Rohan hang on in the mountain TT today ? Fancy Plapp fro the stage,he's been class in this race.
Pointless trivia who's had the most top three places in professional races this year ?


----------



## roadrash (1 May 2022)

@Adam4868 I will have a guess at either Pogacar or Evenpoel


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2022)

roadrash said:


> @Adam4868 I will have a guess at either Pogacar or Evenpoel


I'll give you a bigger clue Gaz...Not Belgian or Slovenian 😁


----------



## Ridgeway (1 May 2022)

Tour de Romandie (Thursday stage 2)

They were at full chat as they passed by my front garden on Thursday, this was at 20km to go before Hayter took the stage:







Funnily enough the KOM of the climb to my house was broken over 30 times on Thursday 🤣

Glad I’d cut the lawn though😉


----------



## rich p (1 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sergio Higuita takes the stage win in Romandie yesterday with teamate Vlasov in second.Bit of a odd one as I'd have though he'd of gifted the stage to Vlasov for the bonus points ? Just hope it's not closer than 4seconds for the win today 😁
> Can Rohan hang on in the mountain TT today ? Fancy Plapp fro the stage,he's been class in this race.
> Pointless trivia who's had the most top three places in professional races this year ?



Vlasov?
He samashes the ITT and takes the GC.
If he was in the Giro, he'd have been worth a punt, Adam.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Vlasov?
> He samashes the ITT and takes the GC.
> If he was in the Giro, he'd have been worth a punt, Adam.


Class rider,allways liked him.
Yes Vlasov most top 3 places with 11 😁
Claim your prize as a clever tw@t.


----------



## Mike_P (1 May 2022)

A double for Bora today with Sam Bennett winning Eshborn-Frankfurt.


----------



## rich p (1 May 2022)

And Simon Yates sandwiches 2 good wins around a bad day

View: https://twitter.com/GreenEDGEteam/status/1520755379260596224?s=20&t=clR6GTl2CyBRViZXXVRoJA


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2022)

rich p said:


> And Simon Yates sandwiches 2 good wins around a bad day
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/GreenEDGEteam/status/1520755379260596224?s=20&t=clR6GTl2CyBRViZXXVRoJA



Think I read somewhere it was possibly his last attempt at the Giro.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Vlasov?
> He samashes the ITT and takes the GC.
> If he was in the Giro, he'd have been worth a punt, Adam.


Had him for the Tour as a e/w....he's dropped to 22/1 now 😁


----------



## roadrash (1 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Class rider,allways liked him.
> Yes Vlasov most top 3 places with 11 😁
> Claim your prize as a clever tw@t.



Vlasov?


rich p said:


> He samashes the ITT and takes the GC.
> If he was in the Giro, he'd have been worth a punt, Adam.




Nobody likes a smart ar5e


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2022)

roadrash said:


> Vlasov?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody likes a smart ar5e


@rich p has just discovered google Gaz.There a lot slower down south 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2022)

Sam Bennet takes his first win for Bora in front of Gaviria and Kristoff.

View: https://twitter.com/Sammmy_Be/status/1520799225520566274?t=nBGFRhZrP7iYs5H1An3evg&s=19


----------



## rich p (6 May 2022)

A good day for Alpecin with MVDP in a little race in Hungary, and, more importantly, Lionel Taminiaux (no, me neither) winning stage 4 of the 4 Days of Dunkirk


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2022)

Pidcock takes the win at MB world cup.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1523301076803682304?t=oA8OyV5PEa42Rtvob9M4fw&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2022)

That bike looks a bit big for the lad. Perhaps he'll grow into it.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That bike looks a bit big for the lad. Perhaps he'll grow into it.



Probably his older brother's!


----------



## rich p (15 May 2022)

Eddie Dunbar takes the Tour of Hungary GC. 2nd of the year?

He was in the Ineos team for the Giro till the last minute.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Eddie Dunbar takes the Tour of Hungary GC. 2nd of the year?
> 
> He was in the Ineos team for the Giro till the last minute.


Rumour has it he's going to Bike Exchange....needs to make a move I think.


----------



## bitsandbobs (15 May 2022)

Pidcock wins again in Nové Město.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2022)

Hugo Hofstetter gave Arkea-Samsic victory in Tro-Bro Leon.
Luca Mozzato in second and Connor Swift in third.


----------



## rich p (15 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Hugo Hofstetter gave Arkea-Samsic victory in Tro-Bro Leon.
> Luca Mozzato in second and Connor Swift in third.



Local team for local races...


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2022)

Remco wins the first stage of the Tour of Norway 

View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1529133797064986625?t=oVEa5LQ6AfmxklwZkFbG5g&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2022)

Stage 2

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1529535236618469382?t=b6QjqG1s9sOnfArCmSE9iw&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2022)

Remco takes stage 3 with some pretty impressive climbing ! 
https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/05/26/remco-evenepoel-does-the-best-climbing-performance-of-2022/


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

@Adam4868 
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/mercan-tour-classic-alpes-maritimes/2022/result/startlist

The FroomeDawg is doing this one!!!

Just a heads up to put a quid on him for the Tour before he smashes the Alpes-Maritime and his odds plummet


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

rich p said:


> @Adam4868
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/mercan-tour-classic-alpes-maritimes/2022/result/startlist
> 
> The FroomeDawg is doing this one!!!
> ...


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.....let me get on with my work !


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2022)

Looks like I've missed nowt ! You'd have though Bahrain would of at least tried 🙄


----------



## rich p (28 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like I've missed nowt ! You'd have though Bahrain would of at least tried 🙄



Wrong thread?

I didn't think anything would happen till the last few kms. Dull


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2022)

A wins a win.....

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1531636125072343041?t=8Ai7GRsfoTG32T1hXiAzWQ&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2022)

rich p said:


> @Adam4868
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/mercan-tour-classic-alpes-maritimes/2022/result/startlist
> 
> The FroomeDawg is doing this one!!!
> ...


He's back 🤩 Small steps....
11th today at the Mercan'Tour Classic Alpes-Maritimes,Chris Froome achieves his best performance since Critérium Dauphiné 2019.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2022)

All joking apart it was a pretty impressive ride by Froome today...if your into Watts and power Froome pushed 5,75-5,85 w/kg for 43 min and stayed in the leading group
The Dawgs back 😋


----------



## Mike_P (31 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He's back 🤩 Small steps....
> 11th today at the Mercan'Tour Classic Alpes-Maritimes,Chris Froome achieves his best performance since Critérium Dauphiné 2019.



3:40 ahead of the dynamic duo of Pinot and Barguil who were 16th and 17th. One huge gap of 3:17 between 13th and 14th.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> 3:40 ahead of the dynamic duo of Pinot and Barguil who were 16th and 17th. One huge gap of 3:17 between 13th and 14th.


He's not there to win it....merely a training ride 🙄


----------



## rich p (31 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> and stayed in the leading group



until it went uphill at pace but the early signs are there. Keep the faith!!!!
I told you to get your pound on him this week while the odds are still good


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2022)

rich p said:


> until it went uphill at pace but the early signs are there. Keep the faith!!!!
> I told you to get your pound on him this week while the odds are still good


Tour and Vuelta double......


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2022)

Little Louis Meintjes wins a minor race in Italy, continuing Intermarché's stellar season


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Little Louis Meintjes wins a minor race in Italy, continuing Intermarché's stellar season


Who's he


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2022)

Davide Rebellin finished 19th today in Appennino in the same group as Covi, Zana and Q. Hermans.
He's 50 and has just returned from a broken leg.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2022)

Arnaud De Lie (Lotto-Soudal) wins the Ronde van Limburg.
There can't be many riders who've won 6 one day races in a single season, let alone as a neo pro !


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Arnaud De Lie (Lotto-Soudal) wins the Ronde van Limburg.
> There can't be many riders who've won 6 one day races in a single season, let alone as a neo pro !



He's looking good.
Cav seems to specialise in mishaps lately. Dropped his chain when de Lie won on Saturday and crashed near the finish today.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jun 2022)

Not as big a mishap as this however
https://www.google.com/amp/s/metro....rash-seconds-after-winning-race-16778456/amp/


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Not as big a mishap as this however
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/metro....rash-seconds-after-winning-race-16778456/amp/


Watched the video of that yesterday and wish I hadn't ! Hope they make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched the video of that yesterday and wish I hadn't ! Hope they make a speedy recovery.



Did occur to me that if his brakes were not working as claimed then surely his bike was not race legal and he should have been disqualified.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> He's looking good.
> Cav seems to specialise in mishaps lately. Dropped his chain when de Lie won on Saturday and crashed near the finish today.


Singlehandedly keeping Lotto from relegation ? Well 500 points.....
https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/05/25/worldtour-2020-22-team-ranking/
Great sprint today though.

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1533851164848054273?t=TUv5H3ThhW-mjKYehomzAw&s=19


----------



## andrew_s (6 Jun 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Did occur to me that if his brakes were not working as claimed then surely his bike was not race legal and he should have been disqualified.


It's what happens with rim brakes (remember them?) when it's properly wet, as it was - areas of standing water up to maybe 3 cm on the run in, it looked like


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Did occur to me that if his brakes were not working as claimed then surely his bike was not race legal and he should have been disqualified.


The water on the road was horrendous ! Rim brakes and had his hands of the bars celebrating....no disrespect but I hate when people are stood on the road metres after the line.Everyone should be behind barriers.


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Singlehandedly keeping Lotto from relegation ? Well 500 points.....
> https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/05/25/worldtour-2020-22-team-ranking/
> Great sprint today though.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1533851164848054273?t=TUv5H3ThhW-mjKYehomzAw&s=19




It made Sam Bennett look a bit ordinary!


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> It made Sam Bennett look a bit ordinary!


Which ones he again 🙄


----------



## matticus (7 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> The water on the road was horrendous ! Rim brakes and *had his hands of the bars celebrating*



Do disc brakes solve this problem?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> Do disc brakes solve this problem?


Don't start that debate 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2022)

Marc Hirschi took his second win of the season at the GPGippingen.
Hard race by the looks of it but good to see him winning.


----------



## Chislenko (11 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Marc Hirschi took his second win of the season at the GPGippingen.
> Hard race by the looks of it but good to see him winning.



Listening to Brian Smith in commentary the other day a lot of teams near the lower half of the rankings sending "stronger" teams to "lesser" races to try and pick up UCI points.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Listening to Brian Smith in commentary the other day a lot of teams near the lower half of the rankings sending "stronger" teams to "lesser" races to try and pick up UCI points.


Arnaud De Lie is almost single handed helping Lotto out of relegation....compared to teamate Ewan ! I don't usually take such a interest but it's been odd this year so far.
https://inrng.com/2022/06/uci-world-tour-7-june/


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Listening to Brian Smith in commentary the other day a lot of teams near the lower half of the rankings sending "stronger" teams to "lesser" races to try and pick up UCI points.


Movistar searching for points.....


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Movistar searching for points.....



Mas was pretty anonymous yesterday at the Dauphine. Making my 2 quid each way at the Tour looking dodgy!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Mas was pretty anonymous yesterday at the Dauphine. Making my 2 quid each way at the Tour looking dodgy!


Think he's suffering from the crash on stage 5 ? If that eases the lost 4 quid slightly.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2022)

Leo Hayter wins the second stage of the under 23 Giro which means he gets to wear Pink tommorow 😁


----------



## Shadow (13 Jun 2022)

For all you nationalistic Brit watchers, joining the likes of Madouas, Storer and Valter for Groupama FDJ, there is a tiny (1.74m/55kg) 19 year old climber called Finlay Pickering riding the Mt Ventoux Dénivelé Challenge tomorrow. 
Good experience for him!


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2022)

Absolute monster of a ride by Leo Hayter today on the queen stage of the under 23 Giro.At one point he was 3 mins down on Lenny Martinez but came back and beat him with a 5 mins advantage ! Loved to have watched it.😁


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Leo Hayter wins the second stage of the under 23 Giro which means he gets to wear Pink tommorow 😁



He won S3 by almost 5 minutes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2022)

Almost forgot about Padun @rich p ?
WTF happened....

View: https://twitter.com/300wNeilW/status/1536323693315596288?t=0XsikifIXqjj19NpT4rTUw&s=19


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Almost forgot about Padun @rich p ?
> WTF happened....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/300wNeilW/status/1536323693315596288?t=0XsikifIXqjj19NpT4rTUw&s=19




I was looking out for him in the lumpy bits but...
...fishy?


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> I was looking out for him in the lumpy bits but...
> ...fishy?


Beginners luck 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2022)

Ruben Guerreiro climbed today the mythical Mont Ventoux from Bedoin in 58'36min ! That's fast


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ruben Guerreiro climbed today the mythical Mont Ventoux from Bedoin in 58'36min ! That's fast



I did it once but let's just say I wouldn't have made the time cut, and leave it at that


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2022)

Class win by Hayter ! Sounded like the race of the season so far.

View: https://twitter.com/HBAxeon/status/1538154621339852801?t=gv7aj6z2RXp9DflXlsJ_eg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2022)

This is sh1t for Tim Wellens i always liked him 

"If it weren't for Lampaert I win this Tour of Belgium. We did everything we could."

View: https://twitter.com/Domestique___/status/1538533428651491331?t=mNaxNBdD6nuk2eT0atzXVA&s=19


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2022)

Julian Alaphillipe makes a winning comeback in Tour de Wallonie

Fab news IMHO
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-wallonie/2022/stage-1


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Julian Alaphillipe makes a winning comeback in Tour de Wallonie
> 
> Fab news IMHO
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-wallonie/2022/stage-1


Wasnt on tv was it ?


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Wasnt on tv was it ?



Stages 4 and 5 are listed as forthcoming on GCN+ but nothing prior as far as I can see


----------



## Chislenko (24 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Julian Alaphillipe makes a winning comeback in Tour de Wallonie
> 
> Fab news IMHO
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-wallonie/2022/stage-1



Guillaume Martin back on his bike as well, a solid seventh today.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Julian Alaphillipe makes a winning comeback in Tour de Wallonie
> 
> Fab news IMHO
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-wallonie/2022/stage-1



He lost over 8 minutes today, down to 24th.

Meanwhile Guillaume Martin goes from 7 to 5.

Today's stage won by Lazkano (Movistar)

Rob Standard in overall lead.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Feck sake....that didn't last long ! 

View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1551503935277596672?t=y37jFUj_yU8ZQ_rZfXFNhg&s=19


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Feck sake....that didn't last long !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1551503935277596672?t=y37jFUj_yU8ZQ_rZfXFNhg&s=19




Bloody hell


----------



## Chislenko (26 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Bloody hell



Can I just add Guillaume Martin still in 5th on the GC after stage 3, won by a sprinter today. I think we may get some UCI points from this race.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2022)

Davide Ballerini wins Stage 4 at the Tour de Wallonie


----------



## Chislenko (26 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Davide Ballerini wins Stage 4 at the Tour de Wallonie



Hard to see much change in the GC although I think the commentator mentioned cobbles tomorrow.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

Jan Bakelants wins Stage 5 of the Tour de Wallonie and Robert Stannard wins the race overall


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jul 2022)

Velogames have one taking entries for the tour of Poland starting on Saturday


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2022)

Simon Yates takes stage 2 and the overall
at Vuelta Castilla y Leon 
@rich p dare we say looking good for Vuelta...nah don't won't to curse him 😁
https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vuelta-a-castilla-y-leon-2022/stage-2/results/


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2022)

Classic San Sebastian is on today ...pretty good line up for this race 
I think it's in GCN at 2,30.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2022)

Remco 😍.....is he gonna be able to do three weeks of it though @rich p 😁


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Remco 😍.....is he gonna be able to do three weeks of it though @rich p 😁



No!


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2022)

Matt Walls of Bora in a nasty crash at the Commonwealth games apparently.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Matt Walls of Bora in a nasty crash at the Commonwealth games apparently.


Shocking to watch as went over the barrier and into the crowd ! 
Latest I read which is a bit of good news as looked really bad at first.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/wallsey_98/status/1553837815548592135?t=ES5iC08t1togDxzCs6IL8g&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

Sergio Higuita wins Stage 3 of the Tour de Pologne
Sh1t that it's not on GCN !


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sergio Higuita wins Stage 3 of the Tour de Pologne
> Sh1t that it's not on GCN !



Yes and a tough stgae tomorrow followed by a tough TT


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Yes and a tough stgae tomorrow followed by a tough TT


It was Sergios birthday today so they let him win it 😁
Alpecin have pulled out of race due to Covid.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Alpecin have pulled out if race due to Covid.



Great news, the only way Cofidis can climb up the team rankings😟


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Great news, the only way Cofidis can climb up the team rankings😟


I think climb might be a tad optimistic....could I suggest crawl 😁


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I think climb might be a tad optimistic....could I suggest crawl 😁



Fair point.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

Vuelta a Burgos starts today...on GCN ! 
There was talk/rumours of this being Bernals come back race bit it's not...decent line up though.With the likes of Hindley,Almeida, Lopez, Chavez,Landa.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

Sorry is it just me that struggles to attach anything to posts ? Screenshots etc don't seem to come up if that makes sense.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> is it just me



Yeah


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2022)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/commonwealth-games-itt2/2022/startlist

Commonwealth Games TT tomorrow with the fabulous Fred Wright going for England but the even more fabulous Rohan Dennis going for Oz,,,plus Luke Plapp


----------



## Chislenko (2 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/commonwealth-games-itt2/2022/startlist
> 
> Commonwealth Games TT tomorrow with the fabulous Fred Wright going for England but the even more fabulous Rohan Dennis going for Oz,,,plus Luke Plapp



Do we know what day the road races are on?


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Do we know what day the road races are on?



Or possibly the ITTs are on Thursday!
G and Ethan Hayter are in the line up too.
It'll be confirmed when someone who hasn't been down the boozer all evening checks


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/commonwealth-games-itt2/2022/startlist
> 
> Commonwealth Games TT tomorrow with the fabulous Fred Wright going for England but the even more fabulous Rohan Dennis going for Oz,,,plus Luke Plapp


Easy mistake at your age 🙄 I only know it's Thursday because it's my birthday 😁
Was Doull not riding with G for Wales ?


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Do we know what day the road races are on?



Sunday...


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Easy mistake at your age 🙄 I only know it's Thursday because it's my birthday 😁
> Was Doull not riding with G for Wales ?



How would I know?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> How would I know?


Oh feck off ..I only like you when your sober !


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Oh feck off ..I only like you when your sober !


Christ, you sound like my partner!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Christ, you sound like my partner!!!!!


There's some cushions and a duvet in the spare room....


----------



## Mike_P (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/commonwealth-games-itt2/2022/startlist
> 
> Commonwealth Games TT tomorrow with the fabulous Fred Wright going for England but the even more fabulous Rohan Dennis going for Oz,,,plus Luke Plapp



Plus GT for Wales. The BBC in their listings when I looked at the weekend had Cav listed for IoM; obviously not given TdP. 

If anyone is greatly into minor teams Velogames have one for Volta a Portugal starting tomorrow; think I will skip it


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Plus GT for Wales. The BBC in their listings when I looked at the weekend had Cav listed for IoM; obviously not given TdP.
> 
> If anyone is greatly into minor teams Velogames have one for Volta a Portugal starting tomorrow; think I will skip it



Tyler Hannay according to PCS for IOM. Me neither!
G has a decent chance given that field. No idea what sort of form Dennis is in but Hayter will be thereabouts.
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/commonwealth-games-itt2/2022/startlist


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2022)

I'm rather hoping Matlhogonolo Botlhole of Botswana gets a mention with a wonderful name like that!


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm rather hoping Matlhogonolo Botlhole of Botswana gets a mention with a wonderful name like that!



There is even a chap representing The Falkland Islands in the TT. He can't have many roads to practice on so nearly every ride will be like a TT I should imagine.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> If anyone is greatly into minor teams Velogames have one for Volta a Portugal starting tomorrow; think I will skip it



One of the main Portuguese teams (W52 FC Porto) has been banned from all races for the subject we don't discuss on here.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Plus GT for Wales. The BBC in their listings when I looked at the weekend had Cav listed for IoM; obviously not given TdP.


Cav for the TT?

I remember some friends went and watched a TdF TT. They reported that Cav was the only rider who freewheeled past them, smiling to the crowd.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cav for the TT?
> 
> I remember some friends went and watched a TdF TT. They reported that Cav was the only rider who freewheeled past them, smiling to the crowd.


He's in Poland racing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He's in Poland racing.



I know, but the very idea of him being listed for the TT is ...


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know, but the very idea of him being listed for the TT is ...



I reckon he'd beat you, Mr BigPants


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> I reckon he'd beat you, Mr BigPants



So? He'd beat pretty much anyone other than top level pros. And that's who he would be racing against.


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

Gosh. If only this forum had smileys ...


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2022)

Huge crash at Burgos as Dekker loses his bars on a downhill speedbump and wipes out the opposition as TJV go on to take the 1,2,3.
I'll assume they were unaware that their rider had gone down as the celebration at the line seemed a bit unwise


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Huge crash at Burgos as Dekker loses his bars on a downhill speedbump and wipes out the opposition as TJV go on to take the 1,2,3.
> I'll assume they were unaware that their rider had gone down as the celebration at the line seemed a bit unwise


Speedbump ffs...did nobody think to take it out !


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2022)

More crashes over in Poland also....bends and sprints don't go !


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> More crashes over in Poland also....bends and sprints don't go !



I think Brian Smith said that both finishes directly contravene UCI rules FFS.
After Jacobsen's crash in Poland you'd think they'd have learnt their lesson


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> I think Brian Smith said that both finishes directly contravene UCI rules FFS.
> After Jacobsen's crash in Poland you'd think they'd have learnt their lesson


Tour of Poland has turned into Squid Games ! Only the strongest survive....you'd think they'd have tried to sort out some straight finished for sprints 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Huge crash at Burgos as Dekker loses his bars on a downhill speedbump and wipes out the opposition as TJV go on to take the 1,2,3.
> I'll assume they were unaware that their rider had gone down as the celebration at the line seemed a bit unwise


Feel for him as the finish was fecking pathetic....downhill then a speed bump! 

View: https://twitter.com/dekkerdavid/status/1554863975329943553?t=-ue_xerq_Nb1a9GE7rE_-Q&s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/TimBonvilleGinn/status/1554843876606763008?s=20&t=N_mVnwF5sDq1roeoGqugVg


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TimBonvilleGinn/status/1554843876606763008?s=20&t=N_mVnwF5sDq1roeoGqugVg




So I am guessing this is on GCN after hearing excitable Hatch and dour Smith.

They don't appear to be showing much on Eurosport at the moment, my cynical head wonders if it is a way to get more GCN subscriptions?


----------



## Mike_P (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> So I am guessing this is on GCN after hearing excitable Hatch and dour Smith.
> 
> They don't appear to be showing much on Eurosport at the moment, my cynical head wonders if it is a way to get more GCN subscriptions?


That was always the selling point of GCN+, more races covered. I'm beginning
think its a Eurosport/GCN requirement that commentators are excitable commentators as if you hear Rob Hatch covering say the Winter Olympics for 5Live he is totally different and on the first stage of TdFF Marty McDonald was someone subdued initially until he presumably got the memo.


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Huge crash at Burgos as Dekker loses his bars on a downhill speedbump and wipes out the opposition as TJV go on to take the 1,2,3.
> I'll assume they were unaware that their rider had gone down as the celebration at the line seemed a bit unwise




View: https://twitter.com/edoardo_affini/status/1554883838714716160?t=pqeZaoUA-Q5vj8OTOwGHhg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

Feel bad I almost forgot about Sam Bennet this year ! I doubt they'll even pick him for the Vuelta ? 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sa...on-vuelta-a-espana-after-tour-de-france-snub/


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> That was always the selling point of GCN+, more races covered.


What a selling point 😁


----------



## Chislenko (4 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> That was always the selling point of GCN+, more races covered.



Yes, obviously you are correct but I am not really a fan of TV subscriptions as I rarely watch TV. I reluctantly pay for Sky as my wife likes to watch TV a lot.

Personally I would rather be getting on with my latest project (whatever that may be!) or getting out on the bike or going for a run.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, obviously you are correct but I am not really a fan of TV subscriptions as I rarely watch TV. I reluctantly pay for Sky as my wife likes to watch TV a lot


Presumably you are not paying extra for Eurosport, might be worth checking what options you have and if it is extra / cheaper without wether the saving covers the GCN+ subscription which equates to £3.33 a month.


----------



## Chislenko (4 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Presumably you are not paying extra for Eurosport, might be worth checking what options you have and if it is extra / cheaper without wether the saving covers the GCN+ subscription which equates to £3.33 a month.



No, I just pay the basic of which Eurosport is part of the deal, don't pay for any sport which isn't free!


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Feel bad I almost forgot about Sam Bennet this year ! I doubt they'll even pick him for the Vuelta ?
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sa...on-vuelta-a-espana-after-tour-de-france-snub/



Yeah, poor Sam. What happened to him?
Fell out with Bora, fell out with Quickstep and has had a less than stellar Bora return. 
Is it him or just unlucky? 
He says his form's not there yet but the season is getting near the end.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Yeah, poor Sam. What happened to him?
> Fell out with Bora, fell out with Quickstep and has had a less than stellar Bora return.
> Is it him or just unlucky?
> He says his form's not there yet but the season is getting near the end.


Yea and can you really see him getting picked for the Vuelta ? Would of thought they'd build there squad around Hindley....with the likes of Higuita,Buchman,Kelderman ?
Some fecking race in Poland to try and make your comeback !


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2022)

Podcasters! Yes you, listen up:

Where did this lazy way of pronouncing "peloton" come from?!? It's an O in the last syllable - not an A, or a U.
It doesn't rhyme with pelican !!! Even the yanks do a better job - with a kind of peh·luh·taan!

Think Benetton, not Bickerton 👍


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Podcasters! Yes you, listen up:
> 
> Where did this lazy way of pronouncing "peloton" come from?!? It's an O in the last syllable - not an A, or a U.
> It doesn't rhyme with pelican !!! Even the yanks do a better job - with a kind of peh·luh·taan!
> ...


Why don't you send a tweet to Kelly....see how he pronounces feck off 😁


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2022)

He's Oirish - I'll forgive him a lot of things.

(actually, I reckon his french is pretty good. Generally. 

And I love how he says "Bonifications"! )


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> He's Oirish - I'll forgive him a lot of things.
> 
> (actually, I reckon his french is pretty good. Generally.
> 
> And I love how he says "Bonifications"! )


Fluent Flemish aswell....if you want correct pronunciations I guess you'll be a big fan of Rob Hatch ? 
Never really bothered me much,accents and all that.Actually prefer to hear a accent to say Millars whatever the feck it's meant to be....sorry won't go there 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

Dennis Gold....
Fred Wright silver....top ride from him ! 
G took a tumble and took Bronze


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

Over in Burgos I hope Sivakof tales this stage !


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

GC will do 😍
Goes to look what odds I can get for the Vuelta...


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> GC will do 😍
> Goes to look what odds I can get for the Vuelta...



Save your money Adam!


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2022)

Ethan Hayter third in the Polish TT but takes the jersey and possibly the GC after a flattish stage to follow.
Arensmen won it and is rumoured to be on his way to Ineos.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Save your money Adam!


Too late 28/1 and he will finish on the podium.....when am I ever wrong 🙄


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Too late 28/1 and he will finish on the podium.....when am I ever wrong 🙄



14/1 now on Bet365  How much did you put on him for them to be running scared already


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> 14/1 now on Bet365  How much did you put on him for them to be running scared already


After Bling saving my season with a 150/1 I went big ! 
Pound e/w 😁
Never let it be said I don't share my knowledge....


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

Just because I like him had Vlasov aswell e/w 40/1 although I'm sure he'll be fecked from the Tour.


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Dennis Gold....
> Fred Wright silver....top ride from him !
> G took a tumble and took Bronze



30 seconds out from Gold after a fall like that. Great recovery but it would hardly be a race without him falling.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> 30 seconds out from Gold after a fall like that. Great recovery but it would hardly be a race without him falling.


Came through the Tour unscathed aswell !


----------



## Mike_P (4 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Came through the Tour unscathed aswell !


He did crash on the cobbled stage


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> He did crash on the cobbled stage


No injuries though and finished on the podium....I'd call that a result.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2022)

Ethan Hayter wins his first world tour stage race in the Tour of Poland.


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2022)

Oscar Onley mixing it with the pros, including Pozzovivo and Rota, in the Czech republic. Great stuff!
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/sazka-tour/2022/stage-2

And Oliver Rees in 3rd on GC after 2 stages in the T of Portugal
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/volta-a-portugal/2022/stage-1-gc

What with the signings of the stagiares and neo pros from the UK lately, there;s some under the radar talent coming through.
Fred Wright, Lewis Askey, Jake Stewart. et al , all doing okay having moved up in the last few troubled years as well.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Oscar Onley mixing it with the pros, including Pozzovivo and Rota, in the Czech republic. Great stuff!
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/sazka-tour/2022/stage-2
> 
> And Oliver Rees in 3rd on GC after 2 stages in the T of Portugal
> ...



Presumably these UK riders who are still UK based have some special dispensation to get round the 90 in 180 day Schengen Rule to keep going back and forth to Europe to compete?


----------



## Martinsnos (6 Aug 2022)

San Sebastián.​Went to the results and was surprised to see a huge list of riders that didn’t finish (only 60 did). Appreciate it is tactical withdrawal in some cases but it does feel a bit disrespectful to race/fans [I know some had to withdraw for ‘genuine’ reasons!].


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> San Sebastián.​Went to the results and was surprised to see a huge list of riders that didn’t finish (only 60 did). Appreciate it is tactical withdrawal in some cases but it does feel a bit disrespectful to race/fans [I know some had to withdraw for ‘genuine’ reasons!].


Is that including riders who didn't make the time cut ? Evenepoel would have put a lot under pressure to make it inside the time cut off.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> GC will do 😍
> Goes to look what odds I can get for the Vuelta...



Your boy won the GC


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Your boy won the GC


He's looked good in that race....Almeida WTF 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

Rohan Dennis out of the road race 
https://cyclinguptodate.com/cycling...2-commonwealth-games-following-medical-advice


----------



## Martinsnos (7 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Is that including riders who didn't make the time cut ? Evenepoel would have put a lot under pressure to make it inside the time cut off.



I didn’t think of that - fair point!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

Anyone watching the mens road race ? Love Thomas to win this but he's having to put a lot of energy into catching breaks.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2022)

Not exactly the most exciting circuit.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

Watson goes with 10 k ! Glad they got his name right 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

Commentary is shocking


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2022)

Plotted it in Strava, a whopping 420ft of climbing


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

Go G 😍


----------



## Chislenko (7 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Go G 😍



I have a funny feeling Geraint may call it a day at the end of this season.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I have a funny feeling Geraint may call it a day at the end of this season.


Really ? I think he's had a great season,third in the Tour.Not a lot he could have done different today,closed a lot of gaps and gave it a go.Same for TT.I think he's got another season at least 😁
Boring road race as it goes...


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

Victor Campenaerts wins the Tour of Leuven.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Victor Campenaerts wins the Tour of Leuven.



125 points for Lotto!


----------



## Chislenko (7 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Victor Campenaerts wins the Tour of Leuven.



Helluva lot of DNF's in that race!! I think more than finished! But on the bright side 23 points for Cofidis 😀


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> 125 points for Lotto!


Cash bonus for points....the way to go !


----------



## Chislenko (7 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Cash bonus for points....the way to go !



They came fourth as well, another 60 points.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Really ? I think he's had a great season,third in the Tour.Not a lot he could have done different today,closed a lot of gaps and gave it a go.Same for TT.I think he's got another season at least 😁
> *Boring road race as it goes...*



I quite enjoyed it. There was lots going on in that front group of 15, with Boardman frequently jumping to conclusions: "That's it! They're gone. The group are racing for bronze now! ... Oh. They're back together. That's it! He's gone. They're racing for silver now! ... Oh."


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I quite enjoyed it. There was lots going on in that front group of 15, with Boardman frequently jumping to conclusions: "That's it! They're gone. The group are racing for bronze now! ... Oh. They're back together. That's it! He's gone. They're racing for silver now! ... Oh."


Probally just me...never got into it.To be fair once it split I only bothered watching the last 20k....tiny bit of excitement when Thomas went,then that was it.Too flat of a course 🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Probally just me...never got into it.To be fair once it split I only bothered watching the last 20k....tiny bit of excitement when Thomas went,then that was it.*Too flat of a course* 🙄


It was indeed too flat. The women's race was a right bore as no one managed to get away.

Warwickshire is flat. My claim to fame is that a couple of months ago I cycled to the highest point in Warwickshire (Ebrington Hill). It wasn't very high.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

First pro win for Jake Stewart at Stage 1 of the Tour de l'Ain.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> First pro win for Jake Stewart at Stage 1 of the Tour de l'Ain.



By a whisker but he was very very happy!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

You'd have had money on Cavagna to win that!


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> You'd have had money on Cavagna to win that!



He looked nailed on at one point!

In other news, I have no intention of starting a TDF 2023 thread yet but the odds for next year are already up

Vingo odds on with Pog at 7/4...
Bernal available at 22/1


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> He looked nailed on at one point!
> 
> In other news, I have no intention of starting a TDF 2023 thread yet but the odds for next year are already up
> 
> ...


Evenepoel at 14/1 😲


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Evenepoel at 14/1 😲



140/1 did you mean?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> 140/1 did you mean?


He hasn't won me over yet ! 
Looking forward to the Vuelta though....once they get out of Utrecht 🙄
Wonder who Ineos will go for Carapaz or a youngster ?


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He hasn't won me over yet !
> Looking forward to the Vuelta though....once they get out of Utrecht 🙄
> Wonder who Ineos will go for Carapaz or a youngster ?



I assume Carapaz but as he's leaving trhey may hedge their bets with Siv or Tao or Rodruigez?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> I assume Carapaz but as he's leaving trhey may hedge their bets with Siv or Tao or Rodruigez?


Yea Sivakov deserves at least a chance I think...better had I've backed him. Guessing they'll go with there usual "let the road decide" or should that be Sir Dave 
Be good to see Hayter and his grand tour debut.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2022)

Apparently you can get 1000/1 that a French bloke wins their home tour but that seems a bit stingy to me


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Apparently you can get 1000/1 that a French bloke wins their home tour but that seems a bit stingy to me


Keep forgetting Sivakov is French 😁


----------



## Mike_P (10 Aug 2022)

Okay sit down and take a deep breath before reading any further - Guillaume Martin won stage 2 of Tour de l'Ain


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Okay sit down and take a deep breath before reading any further - Guillaume Martin won stage 2 of Tour de l'Ain


----------



## Mike_P (11 Aug 2022)

Miracles continue with Guillaume Martin only losing enough time to still remain GC winner. I noticed The Inner Ring had an observation on him on their weekly relegation watch "Cofidis are performing _à la_ Guillaume Martin, zagging and zigging when others zig and zag."
https://inrng.com/2022/08/uci-world-tour-9-august/
*



*


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2022)

Ineos have said (I think ! ) That this will be Bernals return race ? Wondering if they'll replace Sivakov who I'd of thought was in the Vuelta squad ? Should be I think...
https://cyclinguptodate.com/cycling...kobsen-ewan-kristoff-ganna-sivakov-and-bardet


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2022)

European road race described so far as a slow burner by Rob Hatch, commentating solo and more subdued on BBC2


----------



## Chislenko (14 Aug 2022)

I notice from the Artic tour the electric vehicles are not big enough to have the spare bikes on top in the conventional front to back method.

Looks peculiar with them across the cars.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2022)

Jacobsen won the road race but Viviani who finished seventh has just won the elimination race


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2022)

There seems to be a fair bit of criticism about the track at the European championships. 
It’s a temporary track in an exhibition centre built of boards not planks and is tighter than a usual track.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Aug 2022)

Fresh from success at the Tour D'lain, Cofidis manage to give away the overall win at Artic Norway!!

Why put a man in the breakaway and not use him to tow back the Yellow Jersey!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2022)

Why no British team in the road race? I see Pidders is doing the MTB.

Hats off to VIviani.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why no British team in the road race? I see Pidders is doing the MTB


Could it be to do with the limit on days in Europe? Riders at their full quota of days.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Could it be to do with the limit on days in Europe? Riders at their full quota of days.



My guess would be the Commonwealth games. 
Teams probably only give dispensation to attend one or the other.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2022)

With the Tour of Britain and the worlds all so close they'll they have to prioritise, they haven’t sent a road team to the Euros for a while I don't think ?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Jacobsen won the road race but Viviani who finished seventh has just won the elimination race


Viviani used a 207k race as a warm up 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2022)

Only just noticed this....chapeau Tom ! 

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1560663627610603526?t=UpxLxT6xxSmSpnb4-mSQ0w&s=19


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Only just noticed this....chapeau Tom !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1560663627610603526?t=UpxLxT6xxSmSpnb4-mSQ0w&s=19




I watched it but MTB races are always a bit bland and he was always pretty well in control.
But, I agree, ...Hat!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> I watched it but MTB races are always a bit bland and he was always pretty well in control.
> But, I agree, ...Hat!!!!


Never watched one not my thing.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2022)

Jumbo carry on winning with rejuvenated Laporte pipping Magnus Sheffield on the line in Denmark


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Jumbo carry on winning with rejuvenated Laporte pipping Magnus Sheffield on the line in Denmark


I've not watched any,only read but Sheffield has had a decent season allready.Twenty years old he looks really good.
Chapeau to Laporte aswell though,good season for him also !


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2022)

Great win for Marco Haller and Bora at Bemer Classic ...beat Van Aert in the sprint


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2022)

Thomas Gloag loses the jersey after the TTT in the Tour de l;Avenir with Sam Watson and Leo Hayter in 12th and 13th.
TRhere's some bigger climbs over the next few days but looking well placed for Hayter


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2022)

Incidentally, Gloag is going to TJV as a neo-pro from Tommy P's Trinity Racing next/this year


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Caleb Ewan wins stage1 of the Deutschland Tour ...feel like he needed that


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Caleb Ewan wins stage1 of the Deutschland Tour ...feel like he needed that



So do Lotto!


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2022)

Today is the longest stage of the L'Avenir with a summit finish 
https://tourdelavenir.com/en/journees/stage-7/


----------



## DittonBayesian (26 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Today is the longest stage of the L'Avenir with a summit finish
> https://tourdelavenir.com/en/journees/stage-7/



That Tour de L'Avenir website isn't perfect, but so much better than the official TdF one.


----------



## matticus (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Caleb Ewan wins stage1 of the Deutschland Tour ...feel like he needed that



Interesting thing about the Deutsch tour - i think the TT was road-bikes only. To save on logistics/costs etc.
Apparently this is quite common at some "minor" races, and it gets my hearty approval.

Pros manage to race without TT-bikes - and it didn't kill bike racing, nor even drag it back to the pre-war days - whooda thought??


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Interesting thing about the Deutsch tour - i think the TT was road-bikes only. To save on logistics/costs etc.
> Apparently this is quite common at some "minor" races, and it gets my hearty approval.
> 
> Pros manage to race without TT-bikes - and it didn't kill bike racing, nor even drag it back to the pre-war days - whooda thought??


To be honest it probally wasn't worth getting on one for 2.6 k 😁


----------



## Chislenko (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> To be honest it probally wasn't worth getting on one for 2.6 k 😁



At least there shouldn't be any big time gaps at that distance 🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> At least there shouldn't be any big time gaps at that distance 🙂


Reckon I could of been close to Ganna over that distance 🙄


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Reckon I could of been close to Ganna over that distance 🙄



2.5km behind - that is close!


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2022)

Adam Yates leading in Deutschland. He's probably going to keep it on the last stage.
He says it's almost the first time he's not been under the weather this year.
I really hope he re-signs for Ineos and has a decent healthy year in 2023.
I like the way he rides.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

Fourth for Pidcock in the MTB world...☹️
Had a crash and did well to come back.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Adam Yates leading in Deutschland. He's probably going to keep it on the last stage.
> He says it's almost the first time he's not been under the weather this year.
> I really hope he re-signs for Ineos and has a decent healthy year in 2023.
> I like the way he rides.


Bilbao won the stage but Chapeau to Yates for taking the GC.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2022)

Israel Premier Tech got 2 wins yesterday in their hunt for relegation points in ToB and the Maryland unheard of race.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Israel Premier Tech got 2 wins yesterday in their hunt for relegation points in ToB and the Maryland unheard of race.


The points thingy seems a shambles this year ? Or has it allways been like that but I've never took any notice.
Teams pulling riders and talking of not sending to the world's to focus on smaller races.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2022)

And Tom Pidcock has pulled out of the World's due to fatigue. 
It's asking a lot of the riders at the end of a hard season to flog over to Oz


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> The points thingy seems a shambles this year ? Or has it allways been like that but I've never took any notice.
> Teams pulling riders and talking of not sending to the world's to focus on smaller races.



I think this is new but the teams have known about it for 3 years so only have themselves to blame in some ways. Covid has been an effect though.
Also it will be affected by Nairos fark up and whether IPT and Astana carry on being funded.
I'm no expert but it adds some spice to minor races.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm no expert but it adds some spice to minor races.


Like Sep Vanmarcke actually winning in Maryland 😁


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Like Sep Vanmarcke actually winning in Maryland 😁



There's minor and then there's MINOR!!!


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2022)

In the relegation race, Ag2R took maximum points from Bike Exchange in Quebec... 
While in the bike race, Cosnefroy held on for the win ahead of Michael Matthews


----------



## Mike_P (10 Sep 2022)

Read that the points are actually worked out on the teams top ten scoring riders at the end of the season so surely any table at the moment is just predictive. Whole thing strikes me as being a total shambles and their is apparently legal action being prepared by teams against the UCI.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2022)

Three year ranking only counts the points of the top ten in each team.
Ninth place in Quebec earned as many points as a stage win at the Vuelta ! 
Can't say I take that much interest to be honest but I'd say the ones who are most p1ssed off will be the ones facing relegation...they knew about the points system from the start.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2022)

Mark Stewart, I think I remember reading, got stuck in NZ for the pandemic and is racing for a Kiwi team.
He's leading the T of Romania with a flat stage to go


----------



## McNobber (11 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Mark Stewart, I think I remember reading, got stuck in NZ for the pandemic and is racing for a Kiwi team.
> He's leading the T of Romania with a flat stage to go


And he wins the overall


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2022)

Pogacar takes the victory at the Grand Prix Cycliste de Montreal.He was in a five-man breakaway to beat Wout Van Aert and Andrea Bagioli.
Finding his form just in time for the World road race 
Top ten


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2022)

Marc Hirschi (UAE) wins the Giro della Toscana
Not selected for the world races as far as I can see ?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2022)

Win for Martinez 

View: https://twitter.com/Noticiclismo1/status/1570420012728328192?t=AYIBM8WdPLW2cvI8CSD2MQ&s=19


----------



## matticus (21 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pogacar takes the victory at the Grand Prix Cycliste de Montreal.He was in a five-man breakaway to beat Wout Van Aert and Andrea Bagioli.
> Finding his form just in time for the World road race
> Top ten
> View attachment 660774



Wow - that sounds like a fun final to see! Might look it out on tiz ...


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2022)

matticus said:


> Wow - that sounds like a fun final to see! Might look it out on tiz ...


Four minute highlights here if you want to see the end.

View: https://youtu.be/UBA7RR_MRdc


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2022)

Jasper Philpsen wins the Omloop van het Houtland, outsprinting Arnaud De Lie and Dylan Groenewegen.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2022)

@Adam4868 



View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1574652129100406786?s=20&t=Au4CHrOv67ygv_cSKE9uJw


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> @Adam4868
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1574652129100406786?s=20&t=Au4CHrOv67ygv_cSKE9uJw



Excited 😍
No Mvdp or Bernal I'd have thought maybe Vingegaard might start as he's finally got out of bed after the tour.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Vingegaard might start as he's finally got out of bed after the tour.



Yes, he's a lazy bugger.
He's doing the Cro Race today - first outing since the Tour.
Ineos are there too but no Bike Exchange or Lotto who you would think they'd need the points.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Yes, he's a lazy bugger.
> He's doing the Cro Race today - first outing since the Tour.
> Ineos are there too but no Bike Exchange or Lotto who you would think they'd need the points.



Reading the latest points report yesterday it stated that Lotto's chances of avoiding relegation were pretty much slim to non existent.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Yes, he's a lazy bugger.
> He's doing the Cro Race today - first outing since the Tour.
> Ineos are there too but no Bike Exchange or Lotto who you would think they'd need the points.


Lotto and Israel are done for aren't they ? Israel are going to try and blag/sue there way out of it by saying nothings fair 🙄
Froome will be racing sportives in South Africa....and promoting his latest watch/phone/gel to make you a tour winner.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

@rich p Depending how much red wine I drink on the Friday night I'll be catching the train down to Como for the finish....
Knowing my previous performances more than likely with my head out of the window trying to sober up.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> @rich p Depending how much red wine I drink on the Friday night I'll be catching the train down to Como for the finish....
> Knowing my previous performances more than likely with my head out of the window trying to sober up.



Sound plan Adam!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

Watched the last 20 k of this race in Croatia....first pro win for Jonathon Milan who took it by quite a few lengths in shocking weather/rain.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2022)

Two out of two for Jonathan Milan bit closer today with Pierre Barbier coming second by a whisker ! Third for Viviani anyone remember him 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2022)

Class win for Vingegaard today....the boys back ! 
Jist in time for Lombardy ?


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Class win for Vingegaard today....the boys back !
> Jist in time for Lombardy ?



Just watched the last climb - very tough but Oscar Onley only just got pipped by Vingo!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Just watched the last climb - very tough but Oscar Onley only just got pipped by Vingo!


Yea he looked good.Vingo just had that last kick.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Just watched the last climb - very tough but Oscar Onley only just got pipped by Vingo!



If onley ...


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> If onley ...


Here's your coat 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Just watched the last climb - very tough but Oscar Onley only just got pipped by Vingo!


Just been reading about him.He's contracted to the DSM Devo team for next season.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2022)

Blimey, Enric Mas outclimbs Pog to win the Giro dell Emilia. 
I lost the faith, @Adam4868


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2022)

And in the Cro Race, Oscar Onley just missed out on beating Vingo on the last climb. He looked like he was going to for a while. Great promise though.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Blimey, Enric Mas outclimbs Pog to win the Giro dell Emilia.
> I lost the faith, @Adam4868


Beat him convincingly aswell....best I've seen Mas climbing 😁
Is he riding Lombardia 💰


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2022)

With all the new talent coming through surely the days of winning 5 tours is over 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2022)

Viviani takes the final stage win and Mohoric takes the overall win at the Crorace.


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Viviani takes the final stage win and Mohoric takes the overall win at the Crorace.



And Onley holds on for a podium place


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2022)

Simon Yates out of Lombardia.

View: https://twitter.com/GreenEDGEteam/status/1576881938748801029?t=vMkQEJvJ0NUJRV7PZcliWQ&s=19


----------



## matticus (3 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> With all the new talent coming through surely the days of winning 5 tours is over 🙄



IMO? Yes. 

(probably). But it wasn't long ago that Bernal, and then Pog, were lauded as likely to win that sort of number.
It feels like the landscape has changed awful fast [ Tao managed to sneak in a GT win while we were distracted! :P ]


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2022)

Remco showing the rainbow stripes today in the Binch Chimay


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Remco showing the rainbow stripes today in the Binch Chimay


Is Pogi racing somewhere today....Italy ?


----------



## Chislenko (4 Oct 2022)

Strangest thing just happened, I taped a couple of minor races the other day, just watched them this morning and Cofidis won both!!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Strangest thing just happened, I taped a couple of minor races the other day, just watched them this morning and Cofidis won both!!


Coclquard and Zingle points bonanza ! 
You can sleep easy now 😁


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Is Pogi racing somewhere today....Italy ?



https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tre-valli-varesine/2022/result/startlist


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tre-valli-varesine/2022/result/startlist


Pogi takes the win ! Close sprint with Higuita and Valverde.
He's going to be sh1t odds for Lombardia isn't he 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

Meanwhile over in Belgium at the Binchay Chimay Binchay Laporte took the win with Tiller (uno x) and Hugo Page(Wanty) in 2nd and 3rd.
Remco looked to sit up about 25 k out.Saving himself for Saturday 😁


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Meanwhile over in Belgium at the Binchay Chimay Binchay Laporte took the win with Tiller (uno x) and Hugo Page(Wanty) in 2nd and 3rd.
> Remco looked to sit up about 25 k out.Saving himself for Saturday 😁



He's watching telly on Saturday...


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> He's watching telly on Saturday...


Yes forgot ! Pinot I've just read isn't racing either.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes forgot ! Pinot I've just read isn't racing either.



He's staying at home to milk his goats...


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> He's staying at home to milk his goats...


Lol....his goats actually have there own Instagram account....although there's a few images that worry me 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Oct 2022)

Couple of races tommorow..in France and Italy.
Ineos line up for each.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1577667432298209283?t=sPZPLnTaAQTkvlRRBjmCmg&s=19


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Couple of races tommorow..in France and Italy.
> Ineos line up for each.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1577667432298209283?t=sPZPLnTaAQTkvlRRBjmCmg&s=19




I'm not sure what to make of Heiduk, Rivera and de Plus. 
I'd like to see Leo Hayter go well.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2022)

Have you been hacked @Dogtrousers ? Liking my post from February!


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Have you been hacked @Dogtrousers ? Liking my post from February!



No, the reason I do stupid things like that is because I am stupid. I don't need to be hacked.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Oct 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> No, the reason I do stupid things like that is because I am stupid. I don't need to be hacked.


He was panicking @Dogtrousers that he'd got a like by mistake.They all count 🙄


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He was panicking @Dogtrousers that he'd got a like by mistake.They all count 🙄



We all love to be loved 
Now, bugger off to Lombardy


----------



## Cathryn (8 Oct 2022)

The women’s Tour de Romandie has been excellent so far! I believe it’s the first edition but it’s looked beautiful and has produced some excellent racing so far! Last day tomorrow. Autumn in the Swiss mountains looks LOVELY!


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2022)

Pog outsprints Mas for ther Lombardia classica.
Mas has certainly upped his game lately...
...I may have to start betting on him again


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2022)

Vincenzo 😍


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure what to make of Heiduk, Rivera and de Plus.
> I'd like to see Leo Hayter go well.


Heiduk in the final breakaway through the vines. Pretty sure they're gonna be caught. Too many sprinters want it.


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2022)

mjr said:


> Heiduk in the final breakaway through the vines. Pretty sure they're gonna be caught. Too many sprinters want it.


Yeah, Demare made it look easy, as if he was doing just enough to stay in front and simply accelerating if anyone threatened to pass.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2022)

Great long weekend watching Lombardia.Watched the sign on and start in Bergamo and the farewell speeches of Vincenzo and Valverde.Caught the train down to Como for a couple of drinks and to see the finish.Missed not going last year but made up for it this time.Like to say I had some good photos of the race/riders but this is it 😁


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2022)

In the world of gravel, Gianni Vermeersch won the first UCI race of the footpaths. 
I watched a bit and fast forwarded to the end. 
Have to say it's not something I care about


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> In the world of gravel, Gianni Vermeersch won the first UCI race of the footpaths.
> I watched a bit and fast forwarded to the end.
> Have to say it's not something I care about


UCI are fully on message with the recent campaigns to force us all off tarmac and onto cheap gravel, helping to end the scourge of commuting and utility cycling.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Oct 2022)

Cost of living crisis innit....

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1580179968692482048?t=sDetm3G5aqJ5Ooee8yw-iw&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2022)

Did I actually read he won ! 

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1581652241513349120?t=lFO1WsWljTDxNkzaBNVerw&s=19


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Did I actually read he won !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1581652241513349120?t=lFO1WsWljTDxNkzaBNVerw&s=19




Watch out for him next year!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2022)

Good atmosphere @rich p Was YMCA your choice 😁

View: https://twitter.com/zesdaagseGent/status/1594076474000146435?t=14nukTAjB3aeo5ennuLeqQ&s=19


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2022)

Fred Wright was at Derby track league the week previous, getting involved in everything. He didn't win then, so does that mean we're quicker?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Fred Wright was at Derby track league the week previous, getting involved in everything. He didn't win then, so does that mean we're quicker?


Nah means he took one look at you and thought "bless" 😁


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Good atmosphere @rich p Was YMCA your choice 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/zesdaagseGent/status/1594076474000146435?t=14nukTAjB3aeo5ennuLeqQ&s=19




Fabulous atmosphere, Adam. Back to pre-covid levels of over-excited, over-drinking and over-eating and full on action! 
Already booked for next year and git Saturday and Sunday tickets


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2022)

I'll post a video of the interval 'entertainment' if I can work out how


----------

